# parchment paper tape



## bonnyny

I wrote to Reynolds Kitchens to ask what kind of tape they would recommend for their parchment paper.

This is their response:

Thank you for your inquiry regarding Reynolds® Parchment Paper
In response to your inquiry regarding tape, we have no recommendations.
Best regards,
Consumer Response Team


----------



## DeeAnna

I'm not surprised. Parchment paper is treated to be non stick, so tape won't stick to it any better than food will stick.

Why do you want to use tape on parchment paper?


----------



## IrishLass

Someone over on the egullet forums had the same question as you. Here is a link to the thread. If you scroll to the bottom, you'll see where someone found a couple of different medical tapes to stick:  https://forums.egullet.org/topic/145300-tape-that-sticks-to-parchment-paper/


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna

I stand corrected! Thanks for sharing the info, IL.


----------



## Millie

Let us know if you find something that works. I don't like how the medical tapes look, and masking tape doesn't work for more than a few minutes. I wrap my soaps in parchment paper and then a cigar band, which holds the ends in place nicely.


----------



## DeeAnna

Not to mention that medical tape can be pretty expensive, but if it works, it works.


----------



## bonnyny

Thank you, Irish Lass! 

DeeAnna, have been experimenting with different packaging. Am concerned that friends who store my goat milk soaps over a period of time, or in a humid climate, have a better looking product. After a humid summer, I have to re-wrap my waxed tissue soaps because of the sticking and seeping (kind of like peeling skin after a sunburn). So far, parchment and freezer paper seem to be the best, (actually freezer paper), which was the reason for the question. Curiosity, more than anything - parchment has an elegant feel and seems like it could have lots of applications.


----------



## DeeAnna

I live in the midwest and know what you mean about the sweating when it's humid. I have found people like to see the soap, so I don't use opaque packaging anymore. Instead, I use transparent shrink wrap. It works very well to keep the soap clean and prevent it from reacting to high humidity. I realize it is not everyone's cuppa tea, however.

There is an art paper -- tracing paper -- that has a slightly translucent appearance. It is pretty easy to find in many craft and art supply stores and might be an alternative to consider. I'm sure it will play nice with regular types of tape so you could use normal transparent tape or even washi tape.

Another thought is to re-evaluate your recipe. If you struggle with the soap doing an unusual amount of weeping, it may be an additive or something that's causing trouble. ???


----------



## IrishLass

bonnyny said:


> Thank you, Irish Lass!
> 
> DeeAnna, have been experimenting with different packaging. Am concerned that friends who store my goat milk soaps over a period of time, or in a humid climate, have a better looking product. After a humid summer, I have to re-wrap my waxed tissue soaps because of the sticking and seeping (kind of like peeling skin after a sunburn). So far, parchment and freezer paper seem to be the best, (actually freezer paper), which was the reason for the question. Curiosity, more than anything - parchment has an elegant feel and seems like it could have lots of applications.


 
I use these grease-resistant sandwich wrappers made by First Street to wrap my soaps (I buy them at Smart & Final). The sheets are as thin and translucent as parchment (and just as elegant in looks), and the best news is that every kind of tape sticks to it, even plain old, regular gift-wrapping tape. They are a lot cheaper price-wise than parchment, too. Mine came in a package of 1,000 9 x 12 sheets, which I cut in half-  meaning that I am able to wrap 2,000 soaps out of one package of sheets.


IrishLass


----------



## bonnyny

Thank you, Irish Lass! I will try it!

And thank you, DeeAnna ~ tracing paper was one in the experiment. It didn't hold up as well as freezer or parchment paper, although I really liked it's translucency. I don't use any additives, so was hoping for some type of paper. It probably wouldn't as bothersome so much except for the darker (vanillas) ones - they just don't look appealing over time. 

So appreciate your wisdom, Ladies!


----------



## bonnyny

Here is what was (unscientifically) tested to find packaging that will be appealing in humid conditions. All sat in a non airconditioned bathroom all summer (with the exception of the grease resistant paper which was started in Sept) & were made with vanilla.  Left to right: floral waxed paper, tracing paper, silicone bag (cut up), parchment paper, grease resistant paper, freezer paper. IrishLass, I was not able to purchase your First St papers in this area (east coast). SAMs club had one (which looks similar?). The silicone one is deceiving - the liquid stayed on the paper and oozed down (yuch). I preferred the look of your grease resistant papers, Irish Lass, but the freezer paper performed the best. Other drawbacks of freezer paper: can't smell or see the color - I guess if a small hole was punched in the side? Definitely not ideal. In addition: Avery labels definitely did not stick to the tracing paper or parchment paper, but best on the grease resistant paper and freezer paper.


----------

